# Rosewood E.O.



## soapmaker (Oct 27, 2017)

I was given an enormous jug of Rosewood E.O. because the lady said it seizes so bad she didn't want to work with it. So I made a Lemon, Rosewood, Lavender, Geranium blend with extra water and cooler temps. It worked well and sells medium well. Any other suggestions?


----------



## lsg (Oct 27, 2017)

According to what I have read, rosewood E.O. blends well with Sweet Orange, Lemon, Lime, Litsea, Ylang Ylang, Rose, and Jasmine


----------



## dibbles (Oct 27, 2017)

I did a blend with 2 parts rosewood, 2 parts lemon (now that I know about lemon fading I'd probably use 1/2-1 part litsea or lemograss) and 1 part lavender. Another I liked was rosewood, amyris, ylang and lavender - I don't remember the exact amounts, but it was lighter on the ylang than the rest.


----------



## MorpheusPA (Oct 27, 2017)

I love rosewood with vanilla, heavy on the vanilla and durn the mahogany soap.

It combines well with any floral in light doses and almost any fruit scent.  I might avoid strawberry, but that's about it.


----------



## soapmaker (Oct 27, 2017)

MorpheusPA said:


> I love rosewood with vanilla, heavy on the vanilla and durn the mahogany soap.
> 
> It combines well with any floral in light doses and almost any fruit scent.  I might avoid strawberry, but that's about it.



Do you say light doses because of acceleration or scent?


----------



## MorpheusPA (Oct 28, 2017)

soapmaker said:


> Do you say light doses because of acceleration or scent?



Mostly because of the scent.  I find sweet odors to be overpowering at times and, on balance, I'd prefer a lot of rosewood to a little accent of a floral.

Florals do tend to accelerate a bit, but I usually know that's going to happen and plan soaping temperature and swirl (if any) appropriately.


----------



## soapmaker (Oct 28, 2017)

MorpheusPA said:


> Mostly because of the scent.  I find sweet odors to be overpowering at times and, on balance, I'd prefer a lot of rosewood to a little accent of a floral.
> 
> Florals do tend to accelerate a bit, but I usually know that's going to happen and plan soaping temperature and swirl (if any) appropriately.



Don't you find Rosewood to accelerate too? I would love to try your suggestion but I was trying to blend it with scents that I know don't accelerate so as to lessen that possibility. My Rosewood came from Wellington Fragrance.


----------



## MorpheusPA (Oct 28, 2017)

soapmaker said:


> Don't you find Rosewood to accelerate too? I would love to try your suggestion but I was trying to blend it with scents that I know don't accelerate so as to lessen that possibility. My Rosewood came from Wellington Fragrance.



Mine didn't, but I do tend to soap cold (115° absolute maximum) and with fuller water than most seem to use (30% oil weight, absolute floor, more usually 33-35%).

Now plumeria scent, that I have trouble with.  And violet, carnation...


----------



## soapmaker (Oct 28, 2017)

MorpheusPA said:


> Mine didn't, but I do tend to soap cold (115° absolute maximum) and with fuller water than most seem to use (30% oil weight, absolute floor, more usually 33-35%).
> 
> Now plumeria scent, that I have trouble with.  And violet, carnation...



I haven't tried any of those scents. Soap cold? I soap at 90 to 105! I don't gel. And usually 35% lye solution but with the Rosewood higher water, don't remember what it was without looking at notes.


----------



## Pooja H. (Jan 4, 2021)

Hi 
Ik this is an old post but can Rosewood Essential oil or there's this Bois de Rose Fragrance oil I found, be used on its own with Soap? Or does it needs to be blended with something else?
I was thinking of doing a madder root colored Soap bcz the colour is similar to Rosewood.


----------



## soapmaker (Jan 4, 2021)

Rosewood E.O. seizes. Better to mix it with non accelerating oils, soap at cool temperatures, not so much water discount.


----------



## Pooja H. (Jan 4, 2021)

Ohh ok thankyou


----------

